# blackberry wine



## jamesngalveston (Apr 26, 2013)

My sister and I have property where we picked 35 gallons of blackberries.
Does anyone have a recipe for a 5 gallon batch using the juice, not the 
seed parts.
Thanks.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't have a recipe but what a nice haul.


----------



## fivebk (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't have a recipe, but I'll bet if you search this site you will be able to find more than one recipe. You will have others here chime in too . I'm sure that there are alot of people on this site that have made blackberry wine.

BOB


----------



## jamesngalveston (Apr 27, 2013)

I only had stuff to make 1 gallon, which i did. I have purchased stuff to make two 5 gallon batches..
Thanks for input.


----------

